# Help 1936 schwinn?



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

So I got this bike for 50$ from a guy. I read that straight key forks were only one year. Can anyone help me on the rest of the bike. Is it anything special? Looks like someone may have pieced it together I'm not sure. I build motorized bikes and don't want to use this if it is.Thanks guys


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum ! Lots of stuff has been switched out on your Bike- but that`s okay--- it`s still a NICE SAVE. Frame according to the Serial Number is a 1938. Front fork is according to others here on the Forum -is a 1936. Your Frame looks in the pictures to also be a "Tall Frame" with a "Special Order"--longer Seat Post. The fork upper tube would also be longer, perhaps salvaged from a girls Bike. Parts are a little harder to find for these Models. Fenders, Crank, Chain guard, and seat have all been replaced on your Bike. But, Prewar Schwinns are getting gone... Fix it up or pass it on to someone who will... God Bless,---Cowboy  
I see your Motorized Bikes in the background of your photos- NICE WORK!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2017)

Although, there's no doubt that this bike was put together from parts of all ages, and that I do agree, that the straight back Cyclock configuration was a 1936 first year introduction.
That type of lock arrangement was still being used at least up until 1940.
I've been working on a 1939 Schwinn DX that came equipped with the Cyclock, and to my surprise, it's a 1936 configuration.
Unusual for sure, but another case where Schwinn was using up old stock on the popularly priced budget models.
What seemed strange to me, was that they omitted the truss rod tangs for the DX line.
I would think, that any of the old stock 36 Cyclock forks would've already had the tangs attached. So, if that was the case, then they had to go through another step in the process to remove the tangs, to equip the 39 DX with a Cyclock fork.
Unusual? I don't know.
But, interesting for sure.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 24, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Welcome to the Forum ! Lots of stuff has been switched out on your Bike- but that`s okay--- it`s still a NICE SAVE. Frame according to the Serial Number is a 1938. Front fork is according to others here on the Forum -is a 1936. Your Frame looks in the pictures to also be a "Tall Frame" with a "Special Order"--longer Seat Post. The fork upper tube would also be longer, perhaps salvaged from a girls Bike. Parts are a little harder to find for these Models. Fenders, Crank, Chain guard, and seat have all been replaced on your Bike. But, Prewar Schwinns are getting gone... Fix it up or pass it on to someone who will... God Bless,---Cowboy
> I see your Motorized Bikes in the background of your photos- NICE WORK!!!




That's not a 38 serial, 38 would be small tight machine stamped letter/numbers. The large size hand stamped serial with that style frame is most certainly a '36. The bike is not a tall 20" frame, and there is no such thing as a "Special Order" longer seat post either.



cyclingday said:


> View attachment 696946 Although, there's no doubt that this bike was put together from parts of all ages, and that I do agree, that the straight back Cyclock configuration was a 1936 first year introduction.
> That type of lock arrangement was still being used at least up until 1940.
> I've been working on a 1939 Schwinn DX that came equipped with the Cyclock, and to my surprise, it's a 1936 configuration.
> Unusual for sure, but another case where Schwinn was using up old stock on the popularly priced budget models.
> ...




There were plenty of Cyclock oval forks made in 36 to have leftovers I'm sure, that style of fork on your 39 DX came on some basic models in 36 and the lock was always an option. I dig it, makes that bike a bit unique.


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Cowboy for the info and the comment on motorbikes!


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Eric so what would the bike most likely been originally with that style frame?  Autocycle?


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> That's not a 38 serial, 38 would be small tight machine stamped letter/numbers. The large size hand stamped serial with that style frame is most certainly a '36. The bike is not a tall 20" frame, and there is no such thing as a "Special Order" longer seat post either.
> 
> 
> 
> There were plenty of Cyclock oval forks made in 36 to have leftovers I'm sure, that style of fork on your 39 DX came on some basic models in 36 and the lock was always an option. I dig it, makes that bike a bit unique.



Hi Eric so what would the bike most likely been originally with that style frame? Autocycle?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 24, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> Hi Eric so what would the bike most likely been originally with that style frame? Autocycle?




Does it have a hole for the grounding wire screw on the center bar near the head tube? If so then Autocycle, if not then maybe a super early 37 base model? I don't recall there being an unequipped version with that frame in 36 but I don't have my book in front of me to double check.


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Does it have a hole for the grounding wire screw on the center bar near the head tube? If so then Autocycle, if not then maybe a super early 37 base model? I don't recall there being an unequipped version with that frame in 36 but I don't have my book in front of me to double check.



No hole....im just curios to maybe redo the bike close to an original thanks.....Brian


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 24, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> No hole....im just curios to maybe redo the bike close to an original thanks.....Brian




https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BU...794842?hash=item212e8b315a:g:X40AAOSwufpZxGtR


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2017)

Great book!
A must for the Schwinn enthusiast.
The little screw hole Eric mentioned would be on the riders right side of the bike at about 2 o' clock on the middle/straightbar an inch or so from where it joins the down tube.
Take a closer look.
It's probably there, and may just be filled with paint.
If not, then as Eric said, probably an early 37 Cycle Supply issue.


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Oct 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 697065 Great book!
> A must for the Schwinn enthusiast.
> The little screw hole Eric mentioned would be on the riders right side of the bike at about 2 o' clock on the middle/straightbar an inch or so from where it joins the down tube.
> Take a closer look.
> ...



Thank you guys for the info! Brian


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 24, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> Thank you guys for the info! Brian



I stand corrected, Brian - Apologies. I bow to the gentleman with more experience , God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 24, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> So I got this bike for 50$ from a guy. I read that straight key forks were only one year. Can anyone help me on the rest of the bike. Is it anything special? Looks like someone may have pieced it together I'm not sure. I build motorized bikes and don't want to use this if it is.Thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 696920
> 
> ...



IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 25, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> No hole....im just curios to maybe redo the bike close to an original thanks.....Brian




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Sch...555469?hash=item4d635d868d:g:TOQAAOSwZOVZuuNN

Rough pair of correct fenders. Maybe you can talk them down to a better price.


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Nov 9, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Does it have a hole for the grounding wire screw on the center bar near the head tube? If so then Autocycle, if not then maybe a super early 37 base model? I don't recall there being an unequipped version with that frame in 36 but I don't have my book in front of me to double check.





 No clue how I missed this Eric. See the small hole maybe screw snapped off I didn' scrape at it yet. Been talking to someone elseon the cabe he asked about the seat clamp bracket. It doesn' have a notch so he said most likely 36. Brian


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Nov 9, 2017)

So I just took a razor blade and scraped at the hole and there it is.


----------

